# SHTF Freeband CB SSB Survival Communications Radio



## radiomaster

*SSB CB Freeband Channel Frequency List
*
CB channels, CB SSB channels, Freeband Frequencies, 
Drop Gap Channels, Upper Channels, and Information 
for Prepper or SHTF Survival Communications around 27 MHz.

*========= ============== ======= ====== ======================
CHAN TYPE| CHANNEL NAME | FREQ. | MODE | COMMON CHANNEL USAGE
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================*
FREEBAND | DROP GAP --1 | 26.962 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL ---1 | 26.965 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP --1 | 26.968 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP --2 | 26.972 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL ---2 | 26.975 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP --2 | 26.978 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP --3 | 26.982 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL ---3 | 26.985 AM =PREPPER AM=*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP --3 | 26.988 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -3A | 26.992 LSB
CONTROL- | CHANNEL --3A | 26.995 AM -REMOTE-CONTROL DATA
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -3A | 26.998 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP --4 | 27.002 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL ---4 | 27.005 AM -4X4-CLUBS*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP --4 | 27.008 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP --5 | 27.012 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL ---5 | 27.015 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP --5 | 27.018 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP --6 | 27.022 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL ---6 | 27.025 AM -SKIP TALKER HIGH POWER*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP --6 | 27.028 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP --7 | 27.032 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL ---7 | 27.035 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP --7 | 27.038 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -7A | 27.042 LSB
CONTROL- | CHANNEL --7A | 27.045 AM -REMOTE-CONTROL DATA
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -7A | 27.048 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP --8 | 27.052 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL ---8 | 27.055 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP --8 | 27.058 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP --9 | 27.062 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL ---9 | 27.065 AM* -EMERGENCY
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP --9 | 27.068 USB
*========= ============== ======= ====== ======================
CHAN TYPE| CHANNEL NAME | FREQ. | MODE | COMMON CHANNEL USAGE
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================*
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -10 | 27.072 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --10 | 27.075 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -10 | 27.078 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -11 | 27.082 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --11 | 27.085 AM -LOCAL CALLING*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -11 | 27.088 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP 11A | 27.092 LSB
CONTROL- | CHANNEL -11A | 27.095 AM -REMOTE-CONTROL DATA
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP 11A | 27.098 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP 12A | 27.102 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --12 | 27.105 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -12 | 27.108 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -13 | 27.112 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --13 | 27.115 AM -RV OR CAMPERS*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -13 | 27.118 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -14 | 27.122 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --14 | 27.125 AM -WALKIE-TALKIES*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -14 | 27.128 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -15 | 27.132 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --15 | 27.135 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -15 | 27.138 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP 15A | 27.142 LSB
CONTROL- | CHANNEL -15A | 27.155 AM -REMOTE-CONTROL DATA
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP 15A | 27.148 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -16 | 27.152 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --16 | 27.155 AM -4X4-CLUBS CB CHANNEL*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -16 | 27.158 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -17 | 27.162 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --17 | 27.165 AM -TRUCKER*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -17 | 27.168 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -18 | 27.172 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --18 | 27.175 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -18 | 27.178 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -19 | 27.182 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --19 | 27.185 AM -TRUCKER MAIN HIGHWAYS*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -19 | 27.188 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP 19A | 27.192 LSB
CONTROL- | CHANNEL -19A | 27.195 AM -REMOTE-CONTROL DATA
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP 19A | 27.198 USB
*========= ============== ======= ====== ======================
CHAN TYPE| CHANNEL NAME | FREQ. | MODE | COMMON CHANNEL USAGE
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================*
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -20 | 27.202 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --20 | 27.205 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -20 | 27.208 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -21 | 27.212 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --21 | 27.215 AM -TRUCKER*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -21 | 27.218 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -22 | 27.222 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --22 | 27.225 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -22 | 27.228 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -24 | 27.232 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --24 | 27.235 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -24 | 27.238 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -25 | 27.242 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --25 | 27.245 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -25 | 27.248 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -23 | 27.252 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --23 | 27.255 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -23 | 27.258 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -26 | 27.262 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --26 | 27.265 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -26 | 27.268 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -27 | 27.272 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --27 | 27.275 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -27 | 27.278 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -28 | 27.282 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --28 | 27.285 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -28 | 27.288 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -29 | 27.292 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --29 | 27.295 AM*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -29 | 27.298 USB
*========= ============== ======= ====== ======================
CHAN TYPE| CHANNEL NAME | FREQ. | MODE | COMMON CHANNEL USAGE
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================*
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -30 | 27.302 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --30 | 27.305 AM/LSB/USB*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -30 | 27.308 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -31 | 27.312 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --31 | 27.315 LSB/USB*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -31 | 27.318 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -32 | 27.322 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --32 | 27.325 LSB/USB*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -32 | 27.328 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -33 | 27.332 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --33 | 27.335 LSB/USB*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -33 | 27.338 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -34 | 27.342 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --34 | 27.345 LSB/USB*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -34 | 27.348 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -35 | 27.352 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --35 | 27.355 LSB/USB*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -35 | 27.358 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -36 | 27.362 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --36 | 27.365 LSB/USB*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -36 | 27.368 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -37 | 27.372 LSB 
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --37 | 27.375 LSB/USB =PREPPER PRIMARY USB=*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -37 | 27.378 USB *=SHTF SURVIVAL USB= GAP*
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -38 | 27.382 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --38 | 27.385 LSB/USB MAIN LSB CALLING*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -38 | 27.388 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -39 | 27.392 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --39 | 27.395 LSB/USB*
FREEBAND | HIGH GAP -39 | 27.398 USB
FREEBAND | DROP GAP -40 | 27.402 LSB
*NORMAL CB| CHANNEL --40 | 27.405 AM/LSB/USB
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================
========= THE UPPERS==== ======= ====== ======================
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================
CHAN TYPE| CHANNEL NAME | FREQ. | MODE | COMMON CHANNEL USAGE
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================*
FREEBAND | ---- 41 ZERO | 27.410 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --41 | 27.415 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 42 ZERO | 27.420 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --42 | 27.425 LSB/USB *=SHTF SURVIVAL USB=*
FREEBAND | ---- 43 ZERO | 27.430 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --43 | 27.435 LSB/USB
FREEBAND | ---- 44 ZERO | 27.440 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --44 | 27.445 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 45 ZERO | 27.450 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --45 | 27.455 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 46 ZERO | 27.460 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --46 | 27.465 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 47 ZERO | 27.470 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --47 | 27.475 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 48 ZERO | 27.480 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --48 | 27.485 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 49 ZERO | 27.490 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --49 | 27.495 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 50 ZERO | 27.500 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --50 | 27.505 LSB/USB 
*========= ============== ======= ====== ======================
========= THE UPPERS==== ======= ====== ======================
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================
CHAN TYPE| CHANNEL NAME | FREQ. | MODE | COMMON CHANNEL USAGE
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================*
FREEBAND | ---- 51 ZERO | 27.510 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --51 | 27.515 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 52 ZERO | 27.520 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --51 | 27.515 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 53 ZERO | 27.530 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --53 | 27.535 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 54 ZERO | 27.540 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --54 | 27.545 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 55 ZERO | 27.550 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --55 | 27.555 LSB/USB MAIN FREEBAND CALLING
FREEBAND | ---- 56 ZERO | 27.560 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --56 | 27.565 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ---- 57 ZERO | 27.570 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --57 | 27.575 LSB/USB NOT RECOMMENDED
FREEBAND | ---- 58 ZERO | 27.580 LSB/USB NOT RECOMMENDED!
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --58 | 27.585 LSB/USB NOT RECOMMENDED!
FREEBAND | ---- 59 ZERO | 27.590 LSB/USB NOT RECOMMENDED!
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --59 | 27.595 LSB/USB NOT RECOMMENDED
FREEBAND | ---- 60 ZERO | 27.600 LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | CHANNEL --60 | 27.605 AM/LSB/USB 
FREEBAND | ABOVE CH--61 | 27.610 TO 27.999 NOT RECOMMENDED!
*========= ============== ======= ====== ======================
========= THE 10 METER HAM BAND= ====== ====== ===============
HAM BAND | AMATEUR 10 METERS 28.000 TO 29.700 DO-NOT-USE!
========= ============== ======= ====== ======================

Freeband
Freeband refers to unlicensed transmitting on the frequencies above, below, and in between normal HF radio bands. CB radios can be modified to get freeband channels. Freebanding is communicating on the freeband frequencies. Freeband frequencies around 27 MHz CB have been widely used by thousands and thousands of freebanders worldwide over the past 40+ years.

AM Amplitude Modulation
AM is the basic modulation mode in standard CB radios. It is good for short range communication with common CB radios and CB HT (handheld) radios or walkie talkies. Some CB radios also have Single Sideband (SSB). AM is prone to more interference and doesn't go as far as SSB.

Upper SideBand (USB) or Lower SideBand (LSB)
Single SideBand CB radios are very popular for freeband. SSB is by far the best freeband mode. LSB is mostly used for local area and "skip talking" in English language in North America. USB is used often for long distance International communications or Spanish language in North or South America. The choice of which sideband to use is not etched in stone. USB is usually selected for prepper and SHTF Survival channels because it is clearer and more compatible with various types of radios.

Freeband Radios
Freebanders use one of the following types of radios to talk on these channels:

1. CB radio modified with "extra channels", "high channels", "expanded", or "expanded clarifier".
2. Ham "10 meter" SSB radio that has been modified for 11 meters.
3. Export CB SSB radio, often with Band switch ABCDE or ABCDEFG.
4. Ham HF SSB radio modified for general coverage transmit.
5. Commercial land mobile HF SSB radio.
6. Marine HF SSB radio.
7. Military surplus HF SSB radio or manpack.
8. Aeronautical HF SSB radio.

Freeband Radio Rules
"License? They don't need no stinkin' license!"---an often misquoted saying that applies well to freebanders. Freebanders don't have a license for these frequencies. CB radio rules, channels, modes, and frequency bands vary quite a lot from country to country. 99.99% of the time, the governments don't enforce radio rules or regulations on the common freeband frequencies unless someone uses a high power linear amplifier to create radio interference for neighborhood TV sets or other services. Enforcement pretty much gave up on this part of the spectrum a long time ago, and it is mostly considered "sacrificial spectrum" in the "wild west of radio". However, there are some frequencies in this spectrum that wise freebanders avoid. For example, between 28.000 MHz and 29.700 MHz, the 10 meter ham band, they are very likely to be tracked by ham operators and reported to the authorities. In USA, many CB truck drivers don't heed freebander frequency caution; they often talk on 28.085 MHz (sometimes known as "high 19") where they are easily tracked down by hams. Their trucking companies are often fined by FCC, and the drivers get fired. Most freeband operators look down upon that kind of carelessness.

Why Freeband
So, with all the issues surrounding it, why do people use freeband? Simple. It works. The frequencies are clear; free of the busy chatter and interference of normal CB channels. Freeband goes further than other common unlicensed radios like FRS, GMRS, or MURS. The distance range of freeband is about the same as ham radio 10 meter HF SSB. Freeband is compatible with CB radios. The radios are widely available, inexpensive, ubiquitous, and easy to use.

Freeband Operating Methods
Freebanders usually use fake callsign numbers or letters to anonymize themselves. If talking about locations they are usually vague or use informal code words known only to each other. Freeband users often are those who want some of the long distance communication advantages of ham radio HF SSB, but without a license. Freebanders go in between or outside the normal CB channels to achieve long distance communication that would be nearly impossible on the normal 40 CB channels. Radios with expanded channels, Export CB Bands, or VFO feature can transmit above the CB band. An SSB CB modified with expanded clarifier slider can tune slightly off frequency to the Drop Gap clear space between channels. To avoid detection, freebanders often transmit from vehicles instead of base stations. By limiting conversations to only what is necessary and avoiding long-winded chat or skip-talking, the detection footprint is minimized. Freebander groups usually have one or two frequencies they use as a "call channel" for initially making contact, and then select another frequency at random for continued conversation. They usually avoid talking about specific activities or using coarse language that might make them stand out. Instead, they try to blend in casually.

Freeband Radios for SHTF
Freeband-capable CB radios are well-suited to SHTF situations. The direct radio-to-radio distance range of freeband CB SSB is much greater than a ham VHF/UHF HT or MURS or FRS or GMRS. A big advantage is that inconspicuous CB SSB radios modified for freeband look exactly like normal CB radios. With a good antenna, these radios can usually cover a wide range around a local town or county area. The radios run on 12 Volt DC, can be powered for many days on a car battery, and then recharged with solar or alternative energy. Military surplus manpack HF SSB radios can be used for freeband. Marine HF SSB radios can be modified for freeband, and some Aeronautical HF radios can work on freeband. Keep in mind that many of these radios are only capable of Upper SideBand, so USB is usually selected for SHTF survival HF freeband frequencies. 
*


----------



## DKRinAK

About the "illegal use of FCc regulated frequices...

05/15/2013

The FCC issued a Notice of Apparent Liability for Forfeiture and Order (NAL) on May 14 in the amount of *$18,000 *to Nathaniel Johnson of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania for failing to make his Citizens Band (CB) station available for inspection by the FCC and for failing to comply with the restricted hours of CB station operation.

The FCC first received complaints in January 2012 concerning interference to telephone and television reception due to Johnson's CB operation. In February 2012, agents from the FCC's Philadelphia office went to Johnson's house to conduct a station inspection, but no one answered the door. The next month, FCC agents sent Johnson a Warning Letter by both First Class and certified mail, directing him to contact the FCC within 10 days in order to schedule an inspection. According to the NAL, the Warning Letter also specified "that if the harmful interference continued, and arrangements were not made with the [FCC's] Philadelphia Office to schedule an inspection, the Commission might impose restricted hours of operation for the CB station. Mr Johnson did not contact the Philadelphia Office to schedule an inspection as directed."

Fines start at $10,000 -- per infraction.

I would suggest that 'freebanding' is asking for trouble you don't want.

Yes, I'm a Ham, and yes - I understand _why_ the FCC has regulations in place.

Do as you wish, I just want folks to know there is a downside, an expensive downside. The FCC has neither a sense of humor nor any compassion for lawbreakers.

That is all.


----------



## k0xxx

Besides what *DKRinAK* stated, _Freeband_ operation is not on unlicensed frequencies, but rather on frequencies licensed for other services. It is partly allocated as a section of the ISM or the industrial, scientific and medical radio bands. Other parts are used by radio control enthusiasts, and or Government/Military users.

I am a bit curious as to how operating on so called _Freeband_ frequencies makes it possible to "achieve long distance communication that would be nearly impossible on the normal 40 CB channels". It's the same band, the same conditions, and the same modes of communication.

10/11 meters can not be regularly relied on for anything other than short range local comms. Except in conditions of enhanced (skywave) propagation, most usage will be very local. While skywave propagation generally occurs during portions of each year, it can not be counted on as to the timing, distance, and direction of the propagation. Freeband _may_ give one a slight level of security from casual listeners over CB, simply by being less likely t be tuned upon, though.

When you add in all of the factors, an unmodified CB would be just as usable and can be a whole lot less trouble financially.


----------



## k0xxx

I posted the below in response to *radiomaster*'s last post. However, his post seems to have disappeared. IDK?

Personally, I think that *DKRinAK* did good in pointing out the possible legal ramifications of "freeband" operations. While it is legal to own a CB modified to transmit out of it's "legal" channels, it _is_ illegal to transmit on it, or to buy or sell one. I understand that in a real SHTF situation the rules may go out the window, but using one of these before that situation occurs does carry at least the possibility of troubles, and people should be aware of that fact beforehand.

All things considered IMHO, if someone were really *serious* about SHTF comms, the only way to go is Ham. Amateur Radio provides much more in the way of frequency flexibility than most Government agencies are allowed. A radio like the Icom 706 MKIIG, while being considerably more expensive than most CB's (can be found used in the $450 - $700 range), provides communications on bands ranging 160m through 70cm. They can also be modified to operate in the same 10/11 meter frequency range as a modified CB, although this too would not be "legal" nor necessary as it has 10m built in.

FWIW, you use whatever equipment that you have access to in an emergency, but with a little bit of forethought, one can be much more prepared and a lot less limited. YMMV.


----------



## radiomaster

Thank you for voicing your curiosity and good points.

Since the server lost my previous posting, I will try to post the gist of it again. Here goes:

Keep in mind, we are talking about *SHTF SURVIVAL COMMUNICATIONS* here.

It may be somewhat short-sighted for hams who call themselves preppers to turn down their nose and spit upon information that may be valuable to future survivors. Straw-man arguments such as the use of the scary word "illegal" instead of "rule infractions" and posting non-applicable FCC notices to serve up FUD (Fear Uncertainty and Doubt) does not further the goals of preparation for catastrophic survival situations. Some hams often think that ham radio is the *only* good means to communicate in SHTF. This is a bad attitude that could very well be counter-productive in a survival situation.

Let's face it, most people are not going to get a ham license or a ham SSB HF radio ($300 used and $600 new). A freeband-capable SSB CB is the next best thing to an HF ham radio for extended distance range, and the cost of it is very low ($75 used and $150 new). It is far superior to the distance range provided by VHF/UHF radio systems of Ham/MURS/FRS/GMRS without repeater infrastructure.

The popularity of AM CB and linear amplifiers has continued to rise in Central/South America; with it, the regular north-south ionospheric propagation (Es, F2, and TE) has created constant heavy interference to North American CB channel operations. North-south propagation on 27MHz persists throughout peaks and dips of the solar cycle. 

Freebanding achieves its great advantage in distance range by using clearer channels and thus lower background noise levels than normal CB channels. Freebanders are dodging the constant severe interference created by thousands of AM CB stations on every normal CB channel. Thus they don't require high power linear amplifiers to talk longer distances on SSB via ground wave. 

As the title of this thread indicates, it is all about *SURVIVAL SHTF* situations. This information about the channel frequencies is valuable to everyone, including licensed ham operators who may find themselves in a survival SHTF situation, because CB radios are much more commonly found than ham radios. Nearly every CB radio is capable of being modified for some type of freeband frequency. 

Hams who are serious about preparation for catastrophe survival would be wise to gain freeband capability in their ham radios, because there will be a lot more CB and freebanders out there than hams when SHTF. 

Some CB radios can be modified for freeband with a pocket knife in the field. If you know how to do it. Information is power.


----------



## DKRinAK

Do as you wish. 

Bottom line, I'm not trying to pick a fight here on the board, flame wars are a waste of time for everyone. 

Again - Do as you wish. 

But, understand that if your neighbors complain - fairly common with modified equipment, the FCC will make life miserable for you.

/.


----------



## radiomaster

DKRinAK said:


> But, understand that if your neighbors complain - fairly common with modified equipment, the FCC will make life miserable for you.
> /.


Looks like you are going to double-down on the FCC boogey man thing.

But your argument about modified equipment causing interference to stereos is merely FUD (Fear Uncertainty & Doubt). It has absolutely no technical basis in fact. Unlocking a clarifier for a slightly wider span of 5 kilohertz instead of 1.5 kHz does not cause neighbors to complain. Neither does adding an extra frequency that is 30 kHz above CB channel 40.

Out of the thousands and thousands of users of freeband over the years in USA and Canada, less than 0.002% have ever been 'busted' by FCC or Industry Canada for it. To put this small number in perspective: You have a much better chance of being killed in a car accident, shot by a gun, killed by lightning, or being bitten by an alligator-- all in the same year 

All of the CB-Freeband related busts over the years were due to idiot operators who instigated it by: high power linears at base stations repeatedly interfering with stereos and TV sets, transmitting in the 10 meter ham band, or physical threats bringing down the authorities on them. They were not due to simple CB sets modified for some extra channels.

Certainly in SHTF survival communications, no one is going to care whether you are a few kHz off frequency. In such a situation, your ability to scavenge up a CB and get it to work on freeband might be more valuable than you can predict today while ensconced in the easy chair of civilized infrastructure.


----------



## DKRinAK

radiomaster said:


> Looks like you are going to double-down on the FCC boogey man thing.
> 
> But your argument about modified equipment is merely more FUD (Fear Uncertainty & Doubt). It has no technical basis in fact.


Do as you wish, live with the fallout. As they say in radio - Out here.


----------



## radiomaster

DKRinAK said:


> I could post more, but that would waste the bandwidth of the board.


Yes, it is a waste, but why post irrelevant boogey man FCC busts?

Those have nothing to do with freeband survival SHTF communications.

By the way, none of those FCC busts you posted about were freeband. One was on a ham band, another was a standard CB running high power, and another one of those FCC busts you posted was a ham operator


----------



## LincTex

I am in total agreeance that info should be shared. Just because i know how to build a silencer doesn't mean I am going to go out and build an illegal silencer (sans tax stamp). But the information is good to have.

DKRinAK, yes - - the info you have posted is wise and valid, but there is no need to beat a dead horse. Make your position known, then stand on it. That is all. Just like the silencer analogy, no one here has condoned breaking any laws... but info that could be useful *should be* shared.

Illegal HAMs opns are illegal, we all know that. Illegal silencer construction is illegal, we all know that. But the information isn't illegal. Please, let the info be shared without getting emotionally involved.


----------



## DKRinAK

LincTex said:


> I am in total agreeance that info should be shared. Just because i know how to build a silencer doesn't mean I am going to go out and build an illegal silencer (sans tax stamp). But the information is good to have.
> 
> DKRinAK, yes - - the info you have posted is wise and valid, but there is no need to beat a dead horse. Make your position known, then stand on it. That is all. Just like the silencer analogy, no one here has condoned breaking any laws... but info that could be useful *should be* shared.
> 
> Illegal HAMs opns are illegal, we all know that. Illegal silencer construction is illegal, we all know that. But the information isn't illegal. Please, let the info be shared without getting emotionally involved.


I've gone back and pulled the post. Folks can find out for themselves, they really don't need a nanny - my apologies for acting the fool.


----------



## rf197

Not for nothing but the idiots who are targeted by the FCC run retarded amount of ILLEGAL watts in a populated area which disturbs electronics and bleeds so much RFI it fries every guys nuts for a quarter mile.


----------



## LincTex

DKRinAK said:


> Do as you wish. But, understand that if your neighbors complain - fairly common with modified equipment, the FCC will make life miserable for you.


Much better. It places the responsibility where it belongs, in the hands of the end user. All people will be advised that doing anything illegal *will* have consequences if you get caught. Do not intentionally make life miserable for yourself.



rf197 said:


> Not for nothing but the idiots who are targeted by the FCC run retarded amount of ILLEGAL watts in a populated area which disturbs electronics and bleeds so much RFI it fries every guys nuts for a quarter mile.


This is also typically true. You reap what you sow!


----------



## k0xxx

Another problem that gets people noticed is that consumer electronics today are built with plastic chassis, plastic housing, plastic etc., etc., so that there is almost no rf shielding. So even legal power levels can sometimes cause problems with the neighbors, especially when coupled with directional antennas.


----------



## rf197

No filters, no grounds....geez


----------



## radiomaster

*FREEBAND-CAPABLE CB SSB RADIOS or 10 METER SSB RADIOS FOR PREPPERS*

I noticed that the cost of a good basic freeband-capable CB SSB radio or "10 meter" SSB radio is under $150 now at copper.com , that CB website. A couple of these would make excellent mobile or base stations for preppers.

Here are some examples: 








R10-00003 Ranger Superstar SS-JA 10 Meter Mobile AM/SSB for $149.99









C90-05018 Cobra 148 GTL CB AM/SSB $129.99 (better pay the extra $20 for "align" & tune)

-


----------



## crabapple

k0xxx,
Can I test my bleeds with my on TV?
Or is there a better way to get high output & the bleed though?


----------



## k0xxx

Having someone transmit, as you go through your TV channels will tell you if there will be interference with your set, but it won't tell you about your neighbors TV (or other electronics). Most of the time if you are using legal CB wattage, there shouldn't be an issue, although some older, crappy analog TV's seem to get interference from just about anything nearby. I have yet to experience a problem with the new digital LCD TV's or the Satellite equipment, but I'm not operating any radios near them. Usually the problem comes in when an amplifier is added, but you can avoid most problems by using the proper RF filters. 

The real test for my home will be when I get my new 6m beam on the tower and fire up a newly completed legal limit amp. If that doesn't cause interference to my equipment, I'm thinking that the neighbors are safe.


----------



## Geek999

A HAM license takes a few hours of study and $14. HAM radios start as cheap as about $50 for a Baofeng UV-5R. Serious HAMs can spend large sums on fancy radios, but the licensing and expense is not a serious barrier to a prepper who wants to do it right. You also have the advantage of being able to legally test with those you want to communicate with in advance and if something doesn't work then making adjustments accordingly.


----------



## LincTex

Geek999 said:


> A HAM license takes a few hours of study and $14. HAM radios start as cheap as about $50 for a Baofeng UV-5R. Serious HAMs can spend large sums on fancy radios, but the licensing and expense is not a serious barrier to a prepper who wants to do it right. You also have the advantage of being able to legally test with those you want to communicate with in advance and if something doesn't work then making adjustments accordingly.


That's about it, in a nutshell. 
The ability to test your equipment and become familiar with its operation is reason enough to get a HAM license.


----------



## Geek999

As an example, my son lives about 30 miles away, which is typically where the questions start. Since I am licensed I can test and see which bands, antennas, etc. Give the clearest, most consistent communication.

CB and FRS/GMRS won't work at that distance. HAM will, but the curvature of the earth is enough to interrupt line of sight if we are both using something like the Baofeng's mentioned. At least one of us needs to get an antenna high enough to provide line of sight, or we need to go through a repeater.

Now if I want to test for a SHTF situation, assuming the repeaters are down, I can place an antenna at some height and see if I get through, or up the power a bit and see if I get through. I can do that because I took the test and paid the $14. Without that license the exact same testing is illegal the moment I hit the transmit button.

So you could buy a couple Baofengs and hope they work for you in SHTF, or you can get licensed and actually test that you can talk to who you want to talk to and fix whatever problems you encounter.

Now you could just break the rules and it would be unlikely you would get caught, but if you are unlucky enough to get caught the FCC will hit you with a fine large enough to make an example of you. You'll get zero sympathy from the HAM community who knows how easy it is to get licensed.


----------



## k0xxx

Plus as a ham, you are must more likely to get assistance solving any technical prolems encountered, from experienced Hams.


----------



## Geek999

k0xxx said:


> Plus as a ham, you are must more likely to get assistance solving any technical prolems encountered, from experienced Hams.


Very true. I have gotten a lot of help from experienced HAMs and joined a local club. I am interested in being able to send and receive emails over HAM radio. A number of people have been helping me in my effort to get that working. If I wasn't licensed already they'd be saying "get your license and then we'll talk.

HAMs are generally a very friendly group and many volunteer by offering their communication skills in emergencies.


----------



## LincTex

Geek999 said:


> HAMs are generally a very friendly group and many volunteer by offering their communication skills in emergencies.


Typically - - they are also good "prepper minded" folks to get to know.


----------



## Geek999

LincTex said:


> Typically - - they are also good "prepper minded" folks to get to know.


I think they are far more likely to be at least prepared for natural disasters. They certainly have given thought to backup power so they can communicate during an emergency.


----------



## rf197

I myself have been finding even the SSB CB'ers more crude and rude lately. Traditionally they have more "classy" than the AM channel bleed over guys but whatever. Studying for my Ham license now...and because of this.


----------



## k0xxx

*rf197*, unfortunately, like most other activities in life, you have jerks and other vermin in Ham Radio also. It's not as prevalent, but there are always a few that seem to pride themselves on making others miserable. That being said, there are many, many good people that will go the extra mile to help you if they can. Good luck with your studies.


----------

